# Can anyone recommend some Trades men in Lagos??



## Vince2005 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi, I am new to this forum. I thought I may be able to get some advice and pick up a few tips and recommendations? I have an apartment in Lagos which is currently empty and in need of some repair. Unfortunately due to unexpected circumstances I have been unable to visit for some time and wondered if anyone can recommend any reasonably priced trades men (English speaking) for general maintenance, decorating and electrical work? Thank you in advance. Vince


----------



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

Vince2005 said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum. I thought I may be able to get some advice and pick up a few tips and recommendations? I have an apartment in Lagos which is currently empty and in need of some repair. Unfortunately due to unexpected circumstances I have been unable to visit for some time and wondered if anyone can recommend any reasonably priced trades men (English speaking) for general maintenance, decorating and electrical work? Thank you in advance. Vince


Hi Vince. I used to live in the Lagos area up untill 96.
Just spoken to somebody in Lagos that can cover your requirements.
But I can not send you a PM with there details untill you post 5 times.
Try to send myself a PM please


----------



## Vince2005 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi Inglrs,

Thank you for your reply, I will try to PM you but I am new to this so it may take a while for me to see how!! Hopefully will be sending you a message very soon. Vince


----------



## Vince2005 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi Ingles, (sorry for typo before)

I can't send PM's just yet need to complete 5 posts as you mentioned to be able to send or recieve PM's. 

I best get posting! 
Vince


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

You can send a PRIVATE MESSAGE (PM) by clicking on the name of the person you want to send a message to.
Then on the dropdown menu choose option 2
a separate window will appear enabling you to type what you want.

 Easy peasy


----------



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> You can send a PRIVATE MESSAGE (PM) by clicking on the name of the person you want to send a message to.
> Then on the dropdown menu choose option 2
> a separate window will appear enabling you to type what you want.
> 
> Easy peasy


Thanks :- I honestly thought that the Poster had to post 5 before they could send or receive PM's :clap2:


----------



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

Ingles said:


> Thanks :- I honestly thought that the Poster had to post 5 before they could send or receive PM's :clap2:


Just tried to send a *PM* but it was stopped by the system ?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Ingles said:


> Thanks :- I honestly thought that the Poster had to post 5 before they could send or receive PM's :clap2:



Yes you do have to have 5 posts before using the PM system....either sending out or incoming.


The explanation was intended for Vince as he has not used the system before.
Didn`t need to explain the 5 post to Vince as he was already aware.


----------



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

Vince2005 said:


> Hi Ingles, (sorry for typo before)
> 
> I can't send PM's just yet need to complete 5 posts as you mentioned to be able to send or recieve PM's.
> 
> ...


Hi Vince .Have you found any body yet ?


----------

